
Google now reverts YouTube to older design with Edge Insider builds - ducaale
https://www.windowscentral.com/google-now-reverts-youtube-older-layout-edge-insider-builds
======
kumarharsh
I'm not surprised, but it's very cheap game Google have started to play these
days.

